# Are Pipes and Cigars and Cigars International the same company?



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

I have an online account with CI and purchase from them regularly for both my pipe and cigar needs. Recently I found reference to Pipes and Cigars. Looking at the web site design and prices of a few items, they seem to be the same company. Are they? I already have enough online accounts, don't want to sign up for another web site if it isn't really necessary. :vs_cool:


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know about that although I've bought from both. But I will say that cigar.com is a sister to CI.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

I believe so, but they have kept the sites separate.

Intelligent, since if I could apply P&C discounts to the CI inventory, I'd crazy go nuts.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

P & C has substantially more pipe offerings than CI. It seems basically to be their pipe side with cigars thrown in, whereas CI is the cigar side with some pipe stuff thrown in.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Separate companies under the same corporate umbrella, there’s actually a few more as well, they all ship out of the same warehouse


----------

